# Why did all of my cyps die?



## apmorgan93 (Jan 29, 2013)

Had 11 cyps. 2 died a week or so ago. Last night one died, woke up thismorning to 3 more dead. Came home from work just now to 1 dead and 1 spinning. What the ****? They were eating fine (nls). 10-20% water changes every few days, 77.5 degrees. My paracyps look fine with no sign of stress. The cyps usually turn dark and start clinging to the bottom a few hours before they drop.


----------



## Jeff1192 (Aug 19, 2014)

What are your water parameters? Nitrates, nitrites, ammonia, ph, kh,Gh?


----------



## apmorgan93 (Jan 29, 2013)

Not sure off hand. My test kit is a few years old so I wouldnt trust any results I get from it. Tank is cycled and has been for awhile. And Id kept the cyps for several weeks without incident until just now.


----------



## Tetlee (Aug 6, 2003)

What do you feed them?

I have 18 Kekese(did have 19), I noticed on numerous occasions they seemed to go a bit weird after eating dried food(specifically JBL Tang flakes). I used to alternate between dry and frozen varieties. Since losing the one Cyp a few weeks ago I switched to frozen varieties only, haven't seen the weird behaviour after eating since.

Almost seemed they had digestive problems with the flakes, I've chucked them out now and they all appear in great health. I always include a small piece of something like cylops or red plankton with whatever else I'm feeding, they seem to love that the most(I guess the tiny particles are closest to their natural diet of zooplankton).


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

I would be checking the water parameters as suggested. If the tank has been running for a while it might be old tank syndrome. Were the cyps and paracyps added at the same time. I think the water changes you are doing are insufficient to maintain the tank at a healthy level. Also based on your post info it seems that you have one tank with Malawians and I would not have the cyps and paracyps in that tank. 
Mike


----------



## apmorgan93 (Jan 29, 2013)

I feed NLS's smallest formula. I let it soak for a minute so that is suspended in the water column rather than floating. Been planning on alternating with bbs but haven't gotten eggs or anything to start that yet. I havnt updated my sig in awhile so these are my setups at present:

55g - 11 cyp utinta juvies (now all gone), 1 bnp, 6 paracyp juvies

45Long - 1m/5f kyoga flameback

Would never keep cyps or paracyps with mbuna. Thats just death waiting to happen.


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

Ok. So is the tank new or old and what are the water parameters. I would really get the necessary kits if you don't have them. It's always my first step when death occurs Watch out with the API Nitrate test. The long agitation process outlined in the instructions is a must for an accurate read. One last thing ctp juvies can sometimes not travel well. 
Mike


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Google "cyp wasting". There is a lot of discussion on the subject. They suddenly just start to waste away and die all of a sudden.
I believe that it is down to stress from tank mates a lot of the time (although that doesn't seem to be the case with your tank). I feed (and always have fed) all my cyps with NLS, so the food isn't the problem. I would say check your nitrates and amonia, but to be honest, these fish could live in a toilet.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Doesn't really sound like cyp wasting. That's more of a prolonged process not as rapid as what's going on here.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I actually had a similar thing happen with 12 adult cyps I had. I got them, there were in a tank with some very small juvenile haps and seemed to be doing well, they even bred a couple of times. Then after a few months, they all died, one after another very rapidly. I had kept up with water changes, they didn't appear to be bothered by the hap juveniles but they all definitely died.


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

What size tank with the juvies haps


----------



## Cich-ness (Apr 2, 2014)

Do their spines start to look crooked prior to them dying? I had that happen as well, I was told it was cyp wasting disease, I only have one of 12 left.


----------

